# Looking for a relative



## Lujalu (May 23, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am looking for a relative. All I know about him is that he was a polish ship captain and that he came to Croatia to pick up a ship in the period from 1959-1963. I narrowed it down to 7 ships, but I am kind of lost right now and don't know how to find the names of those ships captains. All ships were multipurpose cargo ships and were bulit by Poland Ocean Lines im Split, Croatia. I would really appreciate it if you could help me. The ships are: Chopin (1959), Zamenhof (1959), Moniuszko (1960), Paderewski (1960), Szymanowski (1961), Nowowiejski (1962) and Wieniawski (1962).


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Lujalu

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Lujalu *and welcome to* SN*, Bon voyage.


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lujalu said:


> Hello everyone. I am looking for a relative. All I know about him is that he was a polish ship captain and that he came to Croatia to pick up a ship in the period from 1959-1963. I narrowed it down to 7 ships, but I am kind of lost right now and don't know how to find the names of those ships captains. All ships were multipurpose cargo ships and were bulit by Poland Ocean Lines im Split, Croatia. I would really appreciate it if you could help me. The ships are: Chopin (1959), Zamenhof (1959), Moniuszko (1960), Paderewski (1960), Szymanowski (1961), Nowowiejski (1962) and Wieniawski (1962).


Have you tried contacting POL?
http://www.pol.com.pl/?sub=1


----------



## Lujalu (May 23, 2016)

I sent a few e-mails. I should call them too.


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lujalu said:


> I sent a few e-mails. I should call them too.


Got to be the best chance; they should have some sort of historical records.


----------

